# Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
Mein Koi Schaukelt und Taumelt seit einiger Zeit mehr oder weniger durchs Wasser.
Kann man ihm noch Helfen, oder könnte er einen schaden an der Schwimmblase haben???
Weiß mir keinen Rat  
Wenn ihr Helfen könnt, bitte gern 
Hier einen Link zur Aufnahme  http://youtu.be/USiIevLgCOg

Lg Manfred


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hi!

Hast Du Innenhaltung?   Schreib mal die Werte auf, Temperatur etc.....


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Susanne,
Werte kann ich dir Leider nicht viele sagen, habe zurzeit kein sind bestellt.
Temperatur liegt bei 6 grad, Sauerstoff außströmer und Filter laufen .
Denke die Werte sind aber ok ,alle anderen sind gut drauf. 
Manfred

Sorry Sachen zum Messen sind Bestellt 

Nein eine Innenhaltung habe leider keine.

Manfred


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

ist bei Euch kein Frost? bei uns ist alles dicht zugefroren...    guck mal hier, da würd ich am ehesten drauf tippen

http://www.koi-hobby.de/koi_gesundheit/ueberwinterung_von_koi/das_energiemangelsyndrom_der_koi.html


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

bin ja nun nicht der Krankheitsexperte...aber das hier klingt ähnlich und ist gar nicht gut  auf der Seite weiter runterscrollen "Taumelkrankheit" - also wenn sich das bestätigt, dann dringend einen Tierarzt um weiteren Rat bitten..


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hey Zacky 
Deinen Link kann ich nicht öffnen, aber der von Susanne macht mir keine Hoffnung (Energiemangelsyndrom ).
Ich glaub da habe ich die A...karte gezogen.
Werde aber dran bleiben !!!


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

versuche es nochmal http://www.koi-gartenteichplanung.de/krankheiten.htm


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Ok Zacky habe es gefunden!! Danke
Das ist der Supergau !!!
Hoffe es ist etwas anderes!!!!

Manfred


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

wenn es geht, würde ich ihn zumindest schon mal aus dem Teich holen und irgendwie anders halten...falls er ansteckend ist, dass er keine anderen Fische ansteckt und zur Behandlung muss er sowieso in ein Einzelbecken ins Warme...dann kann auch ein Arzt besser drauf gucken...versuche es unbedingt - wäre schade um den schönen Koi 

oder erst mal Arzt anrufen...wobei gerade Wochenende ist


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Dann bau ich mir mal ne Innenhaltung und hoffe das beste .
Kennt ihr einen Arzt in Mönchengladbach und oder Umgebung?

Lg Manfred


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

ich nicht...zur Innenhaltung musst du viel arbeiten, Wasserwechsel - Belüftung - und vielleicht hast du noch einen AQ-Filter den du reinhängen kannst!? ... Das wäre jetzt so mein Ansatz für die Erste Hilfe!

es gibt aber noch User die kennen sich da sicherlich noch besser aus :beten

Tante G**gle sagt - http://www.tierarzt-dr-schleicher.de/


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Danke Zacky
werde mich mal dran geben .
Mal ein Gedanke,
Ich habe ein 1500 liter Aquarium im Betrieb, könnte man da was machen ?
Temperatur runter und ihn da einsetzen,
Sind zurzeit ein paar Schubis und kleine Fische drin 

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

...ich würde es riskieren...1500 l sind schon gut und mit Filterung auch i.O. - bedenke aber eine evtl. Ansteckungsgefahr der Anderen und auch den möglichen Verlust...versuch erst einmal die Ärztin ran zu bekommen, vielleicht sagt sie ja auch, dass alles halb so wild ist...bevor irgendwas überstürzt wird...so hast du zumindest eine Option für die Pflege

...ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen...


----------



## max171266 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Ok werde ich machen, halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hi Manfred,
das könnte Energiemangelsyndrom sein.
Das bedeutet nicht den Tot des Koi, er benötigt nun nur etwas mehr Pflege.
Rausholen und die Temperatur langsam 2-3° pro Tag anheben sollte angemessen sein.
Das Wasser auf 0,3% aufsalzen und wenn er besser drauf ist was füttern.


----------



## max171266 (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

So habe jetzt mal die Werte gemessen, bei 6 grad.

NO3 = 12
NO2 = 0
GH  = 7
KH  = 6
PH  = 6,8
CL 2 = 0

Was sagt ihr zu den Werten ?

Lg Manfred


----------



## Moonlight (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Manfred,

das sind verfälschte Werte, die sind null und nichtig.
Das Wasser muß mindestens 19°C haben, sonst zeigen die Tests kein richtiges Ergebnis an.

Also los, ran an den Teich, Glas unter Wasser (ohne Luft)  füllen und im Zimmer stehen lassen bis es die entsprechende Temperatur hat.

Und dann kannste messen und verbindliche Werte erhalten.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Manfred,
mit den Wasserwerten hat das meist wenig zu tun.
Mandy hat mit ihrem Beitrag bei vielen Werten sicher Recht, da die Tests für eine Wassertemperatur von 20° ausgelegt sind.

Meist trifft es schwache oder geschwächte Koi, die sich vorher keine Reserven aufbauen konnten.
Ich habe vorletzte Woche auch einen schräg schwimmen sehen.
Ob er es schafft kann ich nicht sagen. Er muss wohl noch ein paar Wochen durchhalten.

Falls es einen erwischt hat, benötigt der dann lange besondere Aufmerksamkeit.
Er war vor dem Winter schon nicht richtig fitt und muss nun langsam wieder aufgepeppelt werden.


----------



## max171266 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Mandy,
So habe nun eine Probe bei 20 grad gemacht.
NO3 12
NO2 0
GH 8
KH 7
PH 6,8
CL3 0
Denke sind ganz Ok !
Mein kleiner Schwimmt nun in der IH, bei 11 grad leicht steigend.
Wasser 0,3 % aufgesalzt, jetzt heißt es abwarten:beten

Lg Manfred


----------



## lotta (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Manfred,
ich drücke dem Kleinen und dir ganz fest die Daumen
ich finde es toll, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst,
hoffentlich wird das belohnt
ich wünsche euch Glück und gute Genesung


----------



## max171266 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Sabine
Danke dir versuch mein bestes 
Lg Manfred


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

 ...sehr schön...schreibe doch vielleicht mal den Rainer Thanner an...er ist hier im Forum auch gelegentlich noch unterwegs und schicke ihm doch mal dein Video...oben in den Bannern findest Du ihn auch mit der Website...hoffen wir mal, das es "nur" EMS ist...


----------



## Moonlight (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Der ph-wert ist bischen niedrig aber sonst sind die werte gut. Wie ist der ph-wert deines leitungswassers? Wenn der höher ist, dann schau zu, dass du den durch regelmäßige tww über 7 bekommst. 
Und regelmäßig nachsalzen nicht vergessen. 
.
Ach ja. Gehe mit der temperatur langsam auf 20grad, so max. 1grad am tag.
11grad ist ungünstig, da arbeiten bakterien und __ parasiten, aber das immunsysten des koi noch nicht richtig.
.
Ich drück dir die daumen,ist ein schönes tier.
.
Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Morgen 
Habe da deine Bilder gesehen der Koi hat Blutrote Flossen .
Hatte das auch schon mal  und da war mein Nitrit zu hoch .
das ist nicht gut für die Koi


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Manfred,
der sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Total abgemagert ist er nicht und hat auch nur wenig erkennbare Verletzungen.

Wenn es ihm etwas besser geht, könntest du mal einen Abstrich machen.
Ich denke 2-3° pro Tag sind auch noch vertretbar.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hey manfred,
.
Gibts schon was neues an der koifront?
.
Mandy


----------



## max171266 (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Moin zusammen 
So mal einen Aktuellen Stand.
Habe ihn jetzt einige Tage in der IH, Temperatur inzwischen auf 16 grad rauf und regelmäßig WW mit Aufsalzen.
Besser scheint es ihm noch nicht zu gehen, nun ja man muss Geduld haben.
Werde ihn Heute ins Aquarium geben, wo ich das Wasser und Temperatur angeglichen habe.
Dort sind die Wasserwerte und Qualität stabiler,wobei ich ihn Docht auch besser beobachten kann.
Drückt mir die Daumen !!!
Sobald sich etwas neues ergibt, berichte ich!!!

Lg Manfred


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Ich drück die Daumen weiter.

Hast Du bereits ein Tierarzt konsultiert bzw. einen Besuch in Betracht gezogen?

Mandy


----------



## max171266 (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Mandy
Mein kleiner ist nun im Aquarium eingezogen, darum möchte ich noch einige Zeit abwarten wie er sich darauf einstellt.
Einen TA habe ich noch nicht konsultiert, wenn es ohne geht wäre es natürlich Toll, aber mal sehen.
Ich werde ihn aber schon mal Anrufen, um meine Diagnose ihm zu schildern.
Mal schauen was er sagt ?

Möchte euch allen mal für euere Hilfe und Interesse an meinem Thema, mal ganz Herzlich bedankencool

Lg Manfred


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Dafür ist ein Forum da 

Warte nicht zu lange. Beim kleinsten Anzeichen, dass es ihm schlechter geht solltest Du den Doc ranholen.


Mandy


----------



## max171266 (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Mandy 
Habe eben mit Frau Dr. Schleicher Telefoniert und muss sagen,eine sehr freundliche und zuvorkommende Ärztin.
Hat mir einige Tipps und Anregungen gegeben, wie ich weiter behandeln soll.
Bestätigt meine Diagnose auf EMS, gibt mir aber nicht sehr viel Hoffnung auf erfolg.
Da es nicht einfach ist, den Energie Haushalt wieder vernünftig in schwung zu bekommen.
Um dieses zu unterstützen werde ich auf anraten, ihn ein wenig zwangsernähren.
Gebe dennoch nicht auf und gebe mein bestes.

Lg Manfred


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Super manfred 

Mit viel geduld wirst du das bestimmt schaffen.
Fr.dr.lechleiter ist eine der besten koiärzte in deutschland. Gute wahl 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Manfred,
es ist nicht einfach und braucht viel Geduld aber deiner sah noch nicht ganz schlecht aus.
Du schaffst es schon.

@Mandy, Frau Dr. Schleicher ist auch sehr kompetent, aber nicht Dr. Sandra Lechleiter .


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Ja sorry Jörg,

hab ich auf dem Handy gar nicht gesehen  ... ich sollte mal meine Brille putzen.

Du hast natürlich Recht, Frau Dr. Schleicher ist nicht Frau Dr. Lechleiter ...  oh Gott tut das weh ... 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi Taumelt und Schaukelt brauche Rat*

Hallo Manfred,
ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen ... ich hoffe, dass du mit der Fütterung Erfolg hast 
und sich dein Kleiner erholt...
Gib nicht auf


----------

